# Lake Superior Regiment



## muskrat89 (19 Jun 2004)

This was forwarded to me from Tony over at the MILNEWS mailing list. I told him I'd post it here.

Need LSSR Alumni History

 This, from Bruce Reith (brucereith@shaw.ca), co-author of a new history of the Lake Superior Regiment.

 Fellow Lake Sups

Captain David Ratz (dratz@vianet.ca) and I will be co-authoring a book to be published by The Thunder Bay Historical Museum Society. This book will be a history of the Lake Sups, from beginning to the present. It will be in a similar format as a recent history of the 48th Highlanders, with lots of unit photos, quotations, excerpts from War Diaries, maps, modern photos of past and present uniforms. I hope you will pass the word around to other former members, as we will be looking for photos and stories of the recent past to help tell the history of the unit.

This project is going to take several months and I am sure longer, but it is going to happen. Dave and I look forward to hearing from all ofyou.

 Bruce Reith


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2004)

Speaking of the LSSR, I ran into a LSSR CPL (along w/his RSSO/FTSO CAPT) who was part of the CF shooting team here in Australia in Nov 02. I asked if he knew a mate of mine (WO Paul Maybroda), and he did. Paul and I were on the SA Team from MAP back in 1982, and we had a ball at Connaught (many hangovers). At AASAM in 2002, some GGFG were there too with a QOR bloke also. Many PRes, Reg and Rangers were in attendance also. A colourful WO named V. Anyone know erch from the RCR was there. Sadly no western Cdn units were represented. Mybe this yr :-\

I will be at AASAM (Australian Army Skill at Arms Meeting, our 'CFSAC'  10-25 Nov 04) this yr in Singleton, again as the Armourer I/C of Intl competitors, 'Singo' is the home of the RAInf's SOI and SFTC ( also a major training centre during the war against North Viet Nam), and I am told the the CF will be sending a team out. I hope they do.

You going? Or know of anyone coming out? 

Advise.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2004)

cant edit ( soon though) :rage: - WO Verch of the RCR, I dont know what BN he is with.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## muskrat89 (19 Jul 2004)

Update

Here's a chance to buy a bit of Canadian Military history.

The THunder Bay Historical Museum is producing a calendar highlighting the history of the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment, and its ancestor units.

For ordering info contact Tony a milnewstbay@yahoo.ca



Mike - Hope its ok to post this. Seemed like a good cause


----------



## Hodge (23 Oct 2004)

Bruce,

It was great to learn of what you and Dave are doing. I will contact the two of you directly via email and provide what ever I can to help out. Take Care.

Hodge
Lake Sups
88-96 :skull:


----------



## pbi (24 Oct 2004)

dglad might know more about this: he just finished being CO of the LSSR before deploying to Bosnia. Cheers.


----------



## Ceejay (2 Aug 2006)

Hi, my Grandfather was in the LSR in WW2. I have a bit of information and one picture of the regiment in July 1944. I have put a posting on here with a little about him if you would like to read it. 
Good luck with the book, I hope it will be available here in the UK or I can get a copy from a site somewhere.
CJ 
x


----------

